# PUNTA DEL ESTE | Trump Tower | 24 fl | Pro



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

Trump International launches sales for Uruguay’s Punta del Este development: PHOTOS

Trump Tower​

The Donald’s new brokerage pitches New York buyers on the “Hamptons of South America”
November 28, 2012 06:30PM
By Hayley Kaplan










Trump International Realty, the recently launched brokerage firm founded by developer Donald Trump, held a press event today to kick off sales at Trump Tower Punta del Este, an apartment tower planned for Uruguay’s coastal region.

The firm has partnered on the project with Argentine developer YY Development Group and architecture firm Dujoven–Hirsch & Associates. YY’s Pablo Pelenur, who is heading up sales, said asking prices for the units would start at $700,000, with the median price around $2.5 million

Artícle completed: therealdeal.com


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

http://vimeo.com/65944093


----------



## jurog (Feb 27, 2010)




----------

